# DT Swiss Wheels for Giant?



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2010)

Both the 1800's on the Defy and the 1700 Tricons look and feel very sharp. Just did test rides though.

Any feedback from those with more mileage on 'em? Please and thank you.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine came with the 1800s. It's a nice wheel. I swapped to my Neuvations, only because I already had them and it shaved some weight. Can't feel a difference otherwise.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I have the Tricons.....it's a pretty specatuclar wheelset especially at speeds over 60km/h. Rolls incredibly smoothly. 1700grams per set. Awesome wheels.


----------



## ssturm (Nov 19, 2009)

tricons are the way to go. just the better hub


----------

